# Who needs a GSP Stud



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

AKC registered Outlander Kold Hollow Creek "Creek". Creek is about 26" to the withers and ranging 65-70lbs depending on the time of year. Heavy old German lines on his sire side. A close-medium ranger out in open Chukar country up to 300-400 yds max. An excellent wild bird dog with natural retrieve to hand. An extremely well behaved house dog & a fantastic companion. I've been really happy with ole Creek he has taught me a lot about this pointing breed. Fee would be pick of the litter or $500.00 to approved bitches

Link to his pedigree
http://outlandergsp.com/Documents/CAPedigreeRipFlicker.htm


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Day one


Two months


Three months


Four months




Five months


Six months


Etc,etc,etc


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)




----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures and nice dog


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pics. Looks like a nice dog there.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Thanks
Ya he's a **** good hound...


----------

